# Irresitable training treats...



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Does anyone know of any....have tried Betty with Coachies, Cheese,cocktail
sausage, hotdogs and although she will accept them she is not prepared to
work for them , it's like... you really expect me to do that for THAT!!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Liver cake - it's not that difficult to make - you can do a batch and freeze it in portions so that you can take out what you need! They really do love it!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Cooked chicken or beef? I always save my leftovers for Daisy treats although I normally get mobbed by other dogs aswell!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

My trainer said pork pie!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep I would say liver cake, or small liver pieces ... Colin have a peep at some of the doggy recipes on the blog .. happy baking  

The bacon dog treats have had a good response from cockapoo friends and their cockapoos too xx


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

I boiled a chicken breast for training and Dexter seemed to like it better than the other training treats I had bought.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Yep I would say liver cake, or small liver pieces ... Colin have a peep at some of the doggy recipes on the blog .. happy baking
> 
> The bacon dog treats have had a good response from cockapoo friends and their cockapoos too xx


Liver cake it is then... Will be getting my pinny out this morning


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

As well as all of these I use the sliced chicken you can get in the supermarket. You can usually buy a big pack with about 40 slices for just over a pound. You can chop each slice into loads of treats and if you don't need to use it at one time you can freeze it in batches.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie's favourites are, cooked chicken (the sort you buy pre-cooked in tiny pieces). Frankurters and from NI Beef Jerky. Beef Jerky is Millie's favourite, but its hard to get hold of as its often out of stock. Well worth trying to grab hold of some.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope the baking went well Colin..  

As Julie, Sarah, 2ndhandgal & Alison said tiny chicken pieces worked for todays training ... I had Honey and Picnic performing perfectly


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, spent the morning making liver cake and the reception by miss bossy knickers was......Luke warm
I drained the blood form the packet...was this correct or should it have been included...would this have made any difference?

Cooked chicken next in line to try!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Little Miss Bossy Knickers .. what are you doing to your Daddy??? 

Oh Colin draining the blood would not make a big difference ... you have a fussy little lady there lol ... try the cooked chicken or bacon balls .. if she doesn’t like the bacon balls then at least you can serve them as nibbles to your guests


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is also luke warm about treats. He is getting a bit naughty with his recall if he is having fun playing with another dog and I want to find something he really loves. Frankfurters used to work but not any more. I may well buy some cooked chicken today or even try the dreaded liver cake! Let us know if you find something!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Following a different thread - have you tried treating with Rabbit Poo? :laugh:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Dexter is also luke warm about treats. He is getting a bit naughty with his recall if he is having fun playing with another dog and I want to find something he really loves. Frankfurters used to work but not any more. I may well buy some cooked chicken today or even try the dreaded liver cake! Let us know if you find something!


This is where I am at with Betty - recall is not too bad if not distracted by
other dogs/people/something good to sniff...desperate to find something
she thinks it's worth coming back for.. the search goes on!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Following a different thread - have you tried treating with Rabbit Poo? :laugh:


Ali

Are you serious??? I know I'm desperate but not quite that desperate....yet


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lol rabbit poo ... well its worth a try for good recall training ... 

Bacon Balls .. I hope they don't let you down


----------

